# Lottery Winner in Ontario



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

Well never thought it would happen but my group just won the lottery here in Ontario, the Elk Lottery that is...Can't Wait till Sept 17th....:dancing:


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

slater said:


> Well never thought it would happen but my group just won the lottery here in Ontario, the Elk Lottery that is...Can't Wait till Sept 17th....:dancing:


Not only the Elk Lottery, apparently Ontario is good for general "lottery" things. Couple in Thunder Bay scored the 54mil jackpot last month


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Best of luck on your adventure


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats! I wonder how many elk tags won't be purchased this year. I think almost half were not bought last year. ****ty lottery system.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

slater said:


> Well never thought it would happen but my group just won the lottery here in Ontario, the Elk Lottery that is...Can't Wait till Sept 17th....:dancing:


Congrats,Good Luck,We Have not been drawn for 3 Years,Maybe next year,Enjoy the Hunt.Grizz


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats! Just like the money lottery, I didn't play. But don't worry, I still make sure to complain about not winning. :grin:


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

what area i didnt get mine for 57 a.congrats and happy hunting !


----------



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

57 right were our camp is, been sick of seeing them all deer season now well actually get to let em have it....doublelung...


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

slater said:


> Well never thought it would happen but my group just won the lottery here in Ontario, the Elk Lottery that is...Can't Wait till Sept 17th....:dancing:[/QUOTEyou are a lucky man !!!! sure you were not in the crew that split a million on the ontario 49 draw ??? Good luck Hunting !!!!!:thumbs_up


----------

